# My changing pigment - Qigong??



## JDenver (Dec 22, 2009)

hi all,

Really curious thing, most probably natural.

Since getting more heavily into my qigong regimen, the pigment of my skin has changed, but only on my temples beside my eyes.  I've developed many, many dark freckles there, so much so that, if I've exfoliated my face that day, people think that I've been in a fight or have bruising on the sides of my face!  It's two large patches, about 1.5 inches in size on my temples.

It's pretty strange, and probably unrelated to my practice, but given the location, that it's also specific and not generally all over my face, that it's so prevalent, and that it's appearance matches the beginning of my practice......

...well, I'm wondering if anyone has any opinions? (aside from seeing a dermatologist, which I will do)


----------



## grydth (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, also see your sifu.

These are likely coincidental events.... though they occur at the same time, there need not be any causal link between them.

But we don't know what exactly your practice consists of, there are so many varieties of Qi Gong. You may be spending more time in a changed environment, have emotional changes, have changed your diet..... etc, etc.....

Anyway, best of fortune to you.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 28, 2009)

Melasma? More common in women, but it can occur in men, too. I'd say, see a dermatologist.


----------

